# MOJO????



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

I got a canadian mojo that i had bought. I was wondering what yall thiink bout sticking it out in the spread when im snow hunting, or if itd be better to paint it white??? ne input wuld be appreciated, thnx
josh


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i have wondered if even duck mojos would be worth just throwing them in there and them go at it, i have only heard one group doing that and they had alot of success but never got around to trying it though


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't bother. They flare birds.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Leave it at home, shoot honkers with it this fall.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

bluegoose18 said:


> Leave it at home, shoot honkers with it this fall.


You mean flare honks this fall?

I say paint it white and giver hell, worth a shot anyway.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I would try it...........Everyone says spinners flare geese, and they do, CANADAS......Snows are a totally different critter...whats there to lose?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Snows are a totally different critter...whats there to lose?


Alot of shooting oppurtunites IMO. Save the hassle of hauling it,charging it,setting it up.

Alex


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

goosegrinder said:


> Alot of shooting oppurtunites IMO. Save the hassle of hauling it,charging it,setting it up.
> Alex


 Its like anything else...if it dont work pull it, you dont know untill you try.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

We have tried mojo's with snow's. Paited them white. We tried the wing thangs also. Both of these had the same results, they attract birds from along ways off. Once the birds hit 100-150yds, they flare. Save yourself the time and money, buy some sillosock flyers.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

never tried a mojo for any kind of geese. i say try it, if the first flock comes in and they flare, take it down and stick it in the blind!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

They flare geese bad


----------

